# The greatest Bangladesh Highrises.... !!!wow!!!!



## khalek (Feb 10, 2007)

*~~Bangladesh Highrises~~*

































more pictures... later


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't think they're all that great man, but I remember flying over Bangladesh on my way to Dubai, was one of the most beautiful sights I have ever seen


----------



## koogle (Jan 24, 2007)

it's nice to see other parts of the world...

thanks for sharing


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice buildings especailly the architecture of the first one is very cool.

Post more and thanks for sharing


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The people on skyscrapercity are really nice


----------



## ChicagoNight (Nov 22, 2006)

the third picture down reminds me of tokyo... cool


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

i don't see any 'wow' factor there....hno:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

What is so WOW about these buildings? You can find such buildings in every mid-size city throughout the world.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Bangladesh is amazing ! I looked at Dhaka's skyline and was really impressed ! There are many huge malls as the economy is expanding very fast ! Barabandra town ( plz correct me ) has fantastic skylines ! 

Dhaka is only 4 hours from here. Will surely visit Bangladesh ! Have I said that my best friend is a Bangladeshi


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bashundhara City is the largest mall in South Asia and its in Panthopath, Dhaka










NOTE: Many of the pictures I will post are not mine. However, their copyrigh holders have allowed them to be used.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bangladesh Bank is the Central Bank of Bangladesh located in Motijheel, Dhaka


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Kemal Attaturk Avenue is full of towers. The density is mindblowing.









High-rises are popping up everywhere everyday in Metro Dhaka.









Mohakhali is a business area in Dhaka with a lot of high-rises.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Opps...you are right, Dhakaia, Bashundara city !


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Skyprince, if you do come to Dhaka I suggest the best time would be around mid April. Thats when the Bengali new year is celebrated and trust me- it will be a festival you will remember for ages!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Dhakaiya said:


> Kemal Attaturk Avenue is full of towers. The density is mindblowing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If THIS is mindblowing, so what are Shanghai, NYC, Hong Kong or Sao Paulo? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :nuts: hno:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm not critiscizing other cities, I'm talking about my own city.....those densities are wonderful as well and so is this. There is also a popular saying I'm pretty fond of "If you can't say anything good then don't say anything!"


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Why should I? If I find nothing mindblowing or impressive about this, I can say it. I do not bash Dhaka, I do only say what I think. And since this is a democratic forum, everyone has the right to say his honest opinion - even if it is a critic opinion... If you don't want negative comments you shouldn't post in a forum... hno:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Looks pretty good. But you still need more.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Look, Dhaka is nowhere near Shanghai or HK right now, but its growing, if we are comparing to what we were 5 years ago and what we are today, or to the South Asian standard, we have made miracles come true, but still if you compare us to Cologne, you will be doing a mistake because we still have a long way to go and I'm sure we can do that! I'm sorry I was a little rude, I get your point  

United Trading Centre 









SQUARE Hospital









Unknown Building


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Hotel Radisson









Under construction Hotel Westin









Army Quarters









A typical building in the NAM Garden









Uttara Area (lower left) contains many mid-rises









A few high-rises can be seen in this one


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

A nice city - that is advancing ......


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks cmoonflyer!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

> Skyprince, if you do come to Dhaka I suggest the best time would be around mid April. Thats when the Bengali new year is celebrated and trust me- it will be a festival you will remember for ages!


Of course, in addition I have a long vacation in April  Its only 3 hr flight from here, and I have lots of Bangladeshi friends waiting for me in both Dhaka and Khulna ! Very nice Dhaka skyline.! Post more and more please !


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Few of the hotels of Dhaka*

Pan Pacific Sonargaon


























Hotel La Vinci









Hotel Sarina









Hotel Sheraton

































Radisson Water Garden


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Some High-Rises of Metro Dhaka*


----------



## TexasSkyWatcher (Jan 25, 2007)

I think the architectural style of your new towers is just fine. I understand what you meant about mindblowing. When you live somewhere that grows in size rapidly, it is very interesting to watch. I thought Dallas & Houston in the 80's were mindblowing. Of course I was never trying to compare them with larger cities like NY or Chicago much as you weren't trying to compare your cities with Dubai or any other city. 

Enjoy the boom! The city looks like a nice one.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

I have to say from what it was, it is kindof is mindblowing


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks TexasSkyWatcher, yes it is fun being in a growing city! You watch it grow with yourself, can compare easily, its just like watching a child grow into an adult. You notice how the features change, it seems wonderful. For e.g when you go out, you notice a high-rise and you remember the small stall that used to be there a year ago....its great


----------



## LAX 777 (Jul 25, 2006)

This in one of the biggest reasons why I love this forum. You get to see other places that you might not otherwise get to see in person. It doesn't really matter what the "WOW" factor of the skyline is. It also tears down many of the stereotypes. In the U.S, at least, about the only time you hear of Bangladesh is in the news when some typhoon slams onto some coastal town and you see the destruction. For whatever reason they almost make it sound like theres nothing but poverty and people living in small wood houses. They never show the growing cities. These pics are kind of an eye-opener for me. Thanks


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*More High Rises*

Samarita Hospital in Panthopath, Dhaka









Square Hospital









Progoti Insurance









Partial View of Motijheel Commercial Area, Dhaka


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Southern Bangladesh*

Revolving Restaurant in Chittagong









Prasad Paradise Hotel in Cox's Bazaar









Hotel Sea Gull in Cox's Bazaar









Cox's Bazaar Radar Station


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Karwan Bazar, Dhaka

















Sonargaon Road, Dhaka


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*More of Southern Bangladesh*

Cox's Bazaar contains some mid-rise and high-rises









5 Star Sea Gull Hotel in Cox's Bazaar

















Peninsula 4 star in Metro Chittagong









Amin Center in Chittagong


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Jamuna Future Park*

Under construction Jamuna Future Park in Dhaka
Centrally airconditioned building
Nine floors
Each floor 400,000 sq ft
3000 shops
parking for 5000 cars
114 escalators
26 elevators
7 screen multiplex
150 restaurants/food corners
Enteratainment centres, bowling courts, swimming pool etc.


Other buildings in the same project:

600 room five star hotel
Modern hospital
TV station building


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The National Monument for Martyrs is a mid-rise structure in Savar

















The National Assembly at the capital Dhaka


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Such a nice place.
It should also be 'a must see' for tourists


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree with you Thaaron4, Bangladesh is a truly beautiful place but it has not had much publicity.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Rajshahi is a metropolis in Northern Bangladesh.

Rajshahi City Hall









Khwaja Yunus Ali Medical College in Rajshahi spreads over a large area and contains several mid-rises


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

I like the greenery - makes it a beautiful place.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*National Assembly Complex, Dhaka*


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

wow! a bit like Philippines


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Metro Dhaka*

Dhanmondi, Dhaka

















Bangladesh-China Friendship Convention Center

















Dhaka Planetarium









Metro Dhaka at night


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, love the pics you posted.

You know what, your giving us a tour of the city.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Your kinda right but a tour in pictures is gonna take days to be honest. Dhaka according to wikipedia is the 12th largest (or sthg close) urban area in the world, there are areas in the city I've never heard of and I have been here since birth!!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

wow


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> Dhanmondi, Dhaka


wow, the building looks so amazing, whats the name?:uh:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't know the exact name, its a private house, but one things for sure, the owner is a millionaire!!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Gulshan, Dhaka- thousands of mid-rises and a few high-rises









Eunoos Tower can be seen behind the RAJUK Head Office in Motijheel


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Army Medical College in Uttara, Dhaka









Apollo Hospital, Dhaka


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Thos are some Great pics, it really shows the beauty of Dhaka, u shud put some of those pics in the Rate our Skyline forum for the Dhaka thread im sure the votes would go up.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Its AlL gUUd, I will tell Tmac to do the stuff!


----------



## FrancisXavier (Jan 13, 2006)

cello1974 said:


> Why should I? If I find nothing mindblowing or impressive about this, I can say it. I do not bash Dhaka, I do only say what I think. And since this is a democratic forum, everyone has the right to say his honest opinion - even if it is a critic opinion... If you don't want negative comments you shouldn't post in a forum... hno:


seems that you envy this city..

as you've said, this is a democratic forum, and everyone has the right to say that this city is mindblowing as much as you have the right also to critisize this.

anyway, i love those pictures.. I never thought Bangladesh looks as develop as that..Blame the media.. 

@Thaaron, i kinda disagree that it looks a bit like Philippines. But Israel so to say. Philippines has a very modern reputation, skyline-wise. This city is just as lovely as Tel Aviv.. Minus some height..


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Dhaka is not as good to be 'envied' right now but the way we're heading, soon we'll be the envy of the world.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bangladesh Garment Manufacturer and Exporters Association in Karwan Bazar, Dhaka









24 storied Karnaphuli Garden City in Shantinagar, Dhaka


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Under construction 5 star Dhaka Regency in Airport Road, Dhaka









Unkwon mall, photo courtesy of Nayeem from bdmilitary.com


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Some malls of Metro Dhaka


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

super nice pics!

@FrancisXavier, the greenery.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Thaaron4. This is the dormitories of the Islamic University of Kushtia in the small town of Kushtia. Photo courtesy of Faruque Abu Sayeed.


----------



## FrancisXavier (Jan 13, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> Dhaka is not as good to be 'envied' right now but the way we're heading, soon we'll be the envy of the world.


with its development, it is to be envied.. someone has manifested that... 

but yeah, Dhaka is heading on towards more developments.. This city will perhaps be an addition to Asia's great skylines in 5-10 years to come..


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

In years soon it will become like metro manila's...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

FrancisXavier said:


> This city will perhaps be an addition to Asia's great skylines in 5-10 years to come..


I sure hope so....


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

are there any above 30 floors?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Not more than 4-5 I guess.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

oh, but i wish they Could get higher


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

They will in the near future. Because govt. is removing all height restrictions by mid 2007, so you might see massive 40-50 storied apartments being started by Semptember/October.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

any proposed towers like 60floors - 100floors...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Not before 2009 if I'm realistic. Governments first megaproject is scheduled for 2015- which includes national highway, national power grid, port expansion, healthcare, education, women empowerment etc. By 2015 Bangladesh will be in a quite respectable postion I hope and by 2020 we plan to become 20th largest economy in the world (quite a tough job!!). So, keeping in my mind how Dhaka & Chittagong's pop. is increasing, we have no other alternative than to construct lots of 60-100 floor buildings by that time!!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

yea...its because Dhaka is not that rich like Doha. So 2015 is fine.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Exactly. I don't see large scale skyscraper projects going on before 2009-10. There are some no-highrise massive projects going on (see Jamuna Future Park post on this thread), a large Apollo Hospital planned for Metro Chittagong, but no skyscrapers unfortunately.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Whats the total *estimate* cost of all projects?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

80% are under the private sector so the respective firms know that but I think govt. expenditure should be a around a quite a few billion US Dollars.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*A few construction updates*

Thaaron, I think some of these updates will give you a slight idea 

Lake City Concord, Dhaka (under Concord Group)- fourteen 16 storied buildings.









Fortune Shopping Mall, Dhaka

















Japan Garden City, Dhaka (Japan Bangladesh Group)









Gulistan-Jatrabari flyover









Asad Gate Museum, Dhaka


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

thats still impressive


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Dhakaiya said:


>


this is one of Louis Kahn's masterpieces....bangladeshi should be proud of it


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

cello1974 said:


> If THIS is mindblowing, so what are Shanghai, NYC, Hong Kong or Sao Paulo? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :nuts: hno:


It clearly looks like a rapidly developing city, nothing to laugh at.

@Dhakaiya

Thanks so much for these beautiful pics, I had no idea!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Tremendous traffic infront of KFC, Gulshan, Dhaka









More Project Updates:

37 storied City Center in Dhaka (Orion Group), will be completed soon









34 storied City Bank Headquarters, Motijheel, Dhaka (City Bank), construction progress unkown









Independence Monument, Suhrawardy Udyan, Dhaka. It will look like this when completed.








Current progress


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

That green City Center skyscraper looks great. And I like the name Orion Group, Orion is my favourite constellation!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

United Hospital, Dhaka









The connector at Square Hospital, Dhaka









LABAID Hospital, Dhaka









BIRDEM


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bashundhara City- largest shopping mall of South Asia and claimed 12th largest in the world.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The Jamuna Future Park, situated in Dhaka, Bangladesh, will be a mega-shopping complex cum commercial centre with a total floor area of about 4.20 million square feet and has three levels of basement carpark to provide about 2,800 parking bays.

Rendering 









Bird's eye view from Google Earth


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

However, Metro Dhaka is undoubtedly still the best city in Bangladesh and one of the best in the subcontinent.


















This photo is not a rendering, just low quality print. The Bai'tul Mukarram Mosque is at the front.









Gulshan area at night


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*METRO DHAKA*

Gulshan, Dhaka- land in here is the same price as that of suburban London!


































Motijheel Commercial Area

















Baitul Mukarram









Karwan Bazaar

















A typical Grameen Phone customer care center. Wonder what these guys are doing with letters on their back!









Fountain









City Hall


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Metro Chittagong*

Chittagong is truly wonderful....its the 67th most populous city in the world but its natural beauty is amazing!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*More Chittagong*










Historic Railway Station









Natural Beauty


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh yeah, totally forgot to mention ongoing projects in Metro Chittagong. There is the Asian University of Women but no pics available of that constructionhno: But I do have a rendering of the undergoing construction of World Trade Center Chittagong.









Now lets return to things that are already there:

Hotel Agrabad









Panorama


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

This thread is very informative, i like your commentry makes it really interesting. thanks!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Its All guud!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Al-Amin Millenium Square, Kakrail, Dhaka









Ongoing project- Al Amin City, Unkown location


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Bangladesh by Faruque Abu Sayeed*

All the following photos are courtesy of Faruque Abu Sayeed

National Assembly, Dhaka









View of UTC Building, Dhaka









Near the National Assembly









Mosque in Chittagong









Street in the city of Gazipur









Recreation Center, Gazipur









Pond in Gazipur









Kushtia Islamic University Campus, Kushtia









Mall in Kushtia


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Gulshan Avenue, Dhaka

















Town of Tangail









Jamuna Bridge in Tangail-longest in South Asia-7 mile long


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Cox's Bazaar


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Dhaka Road Scenes*

Its traffic again

























This street is in Uttara area I think









The SAARC Fountain

























Khilgaon Flyover

















Airport Road

































Roundabouts:

Don't know the name of this one









Doel Circle









Undefeatable Bangla









Bangabandhu Square


----------



## White_soX (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, this is like the greatest man!!!!!! Keep them up.....


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Everytime i visit this thread theres something new. Great!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for your appreciative comments guys!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

5 Star Dhaka Regency taking shape









Inside the 5 star Radisson Water Garden


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Even More of Dhaka 

Dhanmondi Area

























Gulshan Area


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sea of Apartments in Metro Dhaka










More under construction


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

How many 5 star hotels are there in Dhaka?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

As far as I know

1. Pan Pacific Sonargaon
2. Sheraton Dhaka
3. Radisson Water Garden

Under construction:

1. Hotel Westin
2. Intercontinental Dhaka
3. Dhaka Regency


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Dhakaiya said:


> Thanks Its AlL gUUd! Dhaka can fall under "nice" category now. By 2009 when most of these projects are complete it will fall under "wonderful!" category hopefully. The megaprojects including many more bridges,poverty elimination and slum rehousing are scheduled for 2015, after that, if things go according to plan- Dhaka will be as respected as Metro Manila or Kuala Lumpur (I sure hope so )


Sometimes the journey is even more exciting then the destination itself. Good for Dhaka. May you also learn from KL, take what works and avoid whatever mistakes that KL went through. Looking forward to more postings.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Hopefully there is going to be money in the near future. There are already gas reserves across the country and you know the saying "Where there is gas, there is oil", so oil is being searched in the Bay of Bengal, if it is found then there should definitely be a large scale boom in the near future!!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

i hope so, so slum would disappear and have a better life.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

METRO DHAKA IMAGES

Agargaon









Banani alleys









Dhanmondi









Unkown area, CR belongs to Yawvaar Islam









Bashundhara City, CR belongs to Yawvaar Islam









Unknown building, CR belongs to Yawvaar Islam









Karwan Bazaar









Gulshan Lake









BIRDEM Hospital









Gulshan road in rainy day


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

breathtaking view over the city!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Dhaka*

Luxurious house beside Dhanmondi Lake

















Gulshan Mosque









Cantonment Central Mosque









Dhaka Planetarium









Shikha Anirban (Undying flame), the fire in Shikha Anirban burns 24 hours a day by gas. It represents the undying spirit with which the Bengalis defended themselves in the 1971 war if independence.









RAJUK Building, Motijheel









National History Museum, Shahbagh









Historic Tara Masjid (Star Mosque)


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Monument for maryrs in Dhaka University









Dhakeswari Temple Complex in Old Dhaka

























Dhanmondi Lake









Tara Masjid


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

the greenery is very nice!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Thaaron4, the motto of Dhaka is "Green Dhaka, Clean Dhaka", so the City Corporation tries its best to keep the city in such a state but its a tough job with so much construction going on!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

yup, so theres less pollution in the air than most cities. Go Dhaka!:banana2:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The pollution has reduced since a drive by the last government. A "mobile court" was assigned to travel across the city and use nescessary laws on highly polluting vehicles. However, air & sound pollution is still rampant in some parts of the city.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

i say one of the cleanest cities.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

National Martyrs Monument

















Fort Lalbagh









A small monument dedicatd to some of those who died in 1971.









Tomb of martyred President Ziaur Rahman, he was killed in the 1980s by military coup (democracy was restored in 1991), before his rule, children of Bangladesh would die from malnutrition in their mother's arms....people used to stay without food for days...he was the leader who taught us to dream of a more prosperous Bangladesh...a dream that is about to come true soon I hope....

























Another great leader was Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, he led our independence struggle but was killed by an attempted coup, it was by a counter coup that Ziaur Rahman came to power and restored democracy in the 1970s. I'll post pictures of Mujib's tomb if I come across one.


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

looks better than I would have imagined myself. I have to say that I am comfortably impressed!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks, thats how most people react when they see the "real" Dhaka, most information in the encyclopedias are data from 1980s or something like that and the media only reports storms and typhoons but the boom in small developing countries like Bangladesh and Sri Lanka are never reported.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

who is the ruler of Bangladesh?, he sure knows how to handle a country


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Its Fakhruddin Ahmed. He is the Chief Caretaker, we have Caretaker govts. between elections to ensure free and fair elections. The last govt. was a corrupt one and they broke the long practised law of a neutral caretaker govt. by making the President Iajuddin Ahmed the caretaker chief to perform a single party election but the people ousted the former regime and appointed neutral and honest Fakhruddin as Caretaker Chief, now the corrupt are being brought to justice and it will take some time to hold peaceful fair elections, so Fakhruddin will be ruling for this year.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> National Martyrs Monument
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the best pics i've seen of Dhaka! :eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Really? This post was something related to our history...so you like Dhaka's monuments and history?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

yup, i enjoyed reading what you posted


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*MORE DHAKA*

Baridhara Lake









Karwan Bazaar









Bashundhara City









HSBC Gulshan branch









Mirpur overbridge









A touch of heritage in megacity









Dense Motijheel area









Uttara area









Lakes of Dhaka









Dhaka's rainwashed streets









Gulshan


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Gulshan- the most expensive area of Dhaka

























Kemal Attaturk Avenue









Under construction new building for Ministry of Sports









Empty streets- a rare scene









University of Liberal Arts Bangladesh


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

This is so cool!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Yup, Gulshan is the coolest place in Dhaka city.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

i love the view from above!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

22 storied Uday Tower in Gulshan, Dhaka









City at night

















Billboards









BMW Showroom









View of Gulshan

















Panthopath









Shantinagar


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Karwan Bazaar


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Cox's Bazaar district*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Dhaka*

A bit old pics. of Mohakhali (2004)

















Airport Road


































Nasty traffic near Eskaton









Gulshan









Billboards while exiting Dhaka by highway









SAARC Fountain









Street scene


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^these are probably the best pics i've seen of Dhaka


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photos courtesy of webbangladesh.com


























Ramna Park


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thaaron4 said:


> ^^these are probably the best pics i've seen of Dhaka


Let me guess why....uhhh....due to the greenery?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

nope...scenery, decoration on the Bridge and the beautiful plants decorated, with there beautiful flowers.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, thats not even spring, Dhaka is SOOO colorful in spring! I just can't wait...and oh yeah...theres the colorful Bengali new year coming in April-mid spring, I just feel like singing!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Bangladesh is gifted with that! :lol::lol:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Yup, you can say so. Some of the things here are God blessed, for e.g- the weather. Even in the rainy season the authority is saved from cleaning streets, the rain washes down all the dirt away :lol:


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

RAIN!..... currently where i'm leaving it only rains in winter.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, here in Dhaka I LUV the monsoon. The sound of the shower, the smell in the ground...wonderful....


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

National Assembly at Dhaka


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

St. Martin in Southern Bangladesh

















Civil Engineering Building of Bangladesh University of Engineering Technology (BUET-Dhaka), Metro Dhaka









Shahjalal University of Science & Technology (SUST)- in Sylhet district in Northern Bangladesh.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*IUT-Gazipur*

Islamic University of Technology in Gazipur

IUT Lake

















IUT Students Center









Minaret









South Hall Cafeteria









5 Fundamentals Gate


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Monument at Bangladesh Agricultural University in Mymensingh district.










Bangladesh Liberation War monument in Mymensingh









The National Assembly at Dhaka is a popular recreation spot, stalls sell all kind of tasty food near the Assembly grounds.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> Islamic University of Technology in Gazipur
> 
> IUT Lake
> 
> ...


love this ones


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah, its probably the most beautiful campus after Dhaka University.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*National Assembly at Dhaka*

Crescent Lake & Surroundings, National Assembly Complex

























Martyred President Ziaur Rahman's tomb, National Assembly Complex









































Parliament Building, National Assembly Complex


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Not a high-rise at all but nonethless worth mentioning since its an important National Monument. This is the Rayer Bazar "Killing Field" where over a thousand Bangladeshis were first tortured, then shot dead in the 1971 Liberation War. They were no even buried. When the place were found it was a mixture of blood, mud and dead bodies. Vultures where everywhere. Now its a National Monument.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Dhaka megapolis*

Gulshan









Concord Center Tower









Intersection


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

WoW! Sena Bhaban is a 427m tower! But Never built


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't worry. Work will start soon I hope  . Now with that genius Fakhruddin ruling us we are having pretty good projects coming up.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Dhaka Housing*


































































Photo courtesy of Mr.Wile


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^what's the name of this tower?









^^nice highway


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Dhaka by Mirza*

Originally posted by *Mirzazeehan*

Shahbagh at evening









View of Sonargaon Road









Karwan Bazaar









Kakrail


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thaaron4 said:


> ^^what's the name of this tower?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, two very important U/C projects. The tower will be called Independence Tower, it'll be in Suhrawardy Udyan, Dhaka. The flyover is probably Jatrabari flyover. It'll be completed by end of 2007.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

It looks so nice and TALLLLLLL!!!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah, it'll be pretty descent because of height and colour but the shape is just like a big box, thats a dissapointment.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

no its really attractive!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

great thread. Good to see a relatively unknown skyline

Hey Dhakaiya, I invite you to see and comment on these threads about another third world city, São Paulo, in Brazil

downtown (heavy thread)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=447663


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sao Paulo is 3rd world? Its one of the most wonderful skylines in my opinion!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^it is a 3rd world city, but amazing city


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Metro Chittagong greenery*

Originally posted by *Eagle Eye's*

World War II Cemetery (Bangladesh as a colony of Britain had fought for the Allies) 

















Foy's Lake









Bhatiari Golf Club


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Sylhet Metro-Northern Bangladesh*

Shrine of Shahjalal 









Dargah Mosque









Amusement Park in suburban Sylhet









A small mosque 









Streets


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

I thought you would put your pictures in the other thread.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Ohh, thats only for Metro Dhaka. This one is for the other cities in Bangladesh.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^oh









^^this photo is beautiful one!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Yup, Sylhet is all hilly


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Metro Chittagong*

*Chittagong*- second largest city of People's Republic of Bangladesh

Revolving restaurant









View of the city


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Chittagong*


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

colorful!!!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

probably is an interesting place...but from this picture I don't see anything...WoW...sorry...


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

i consider it a "wow!" place.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

TohrAlkimista said:


> probably is an interesting place...but from this picture I don't see anything...WoW...sorry...


Well, don't judge an entire thread by just a few posts, even the first post is quite a let down, but especially the 2nd to 6th pages got nice pics.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> Well, don't judge an entire thread by just a few posts, even the first post is quite a let down, but especially the 2nd to 6th pages got nice pics.


yes, sure...probably a few pics will not give justice for Bangladesh...

but maybe you should "live" a place to understand it...

but IMO from what I've seen,there was nothing special...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, this thread is falling behind since a separate one was made for Metro Dhaka.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

this one could be about buildings in Dhaka.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, BD has some emerging cities but none other than Dhaka has any WOW factor but still, BD thread will be kept separate for other cities.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Cities in Bangladesh have the wow factor except the buildings yet! But in the future Dhaka will soon become a ever known wow city with many wow highrises.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

"Cities in Dhaka?" :lol: :lol: :lol:
The country is Bangladesh.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

sorry my mistake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Its OK to make mistakes.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

ya ya ya :bash:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Metro Chittagong*

Agrabad area









Commercial Bank of Ceylon









Near a HSBC branch









4 Star Peninsula Hotel

















Hotel Agrabad









Revolving Restaurant









Random building









Ameen Center









Busy streets

















Hotel Silmoon









Premier Bank









The Pavillion









Ad









Fuel Station


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Cox's Bazaar*

Though a bit off topic- a post about the district of Cox's Bazaar is incomplete without some of its natural beauty:









































And now getting back to discussion...

Hotel Seagull

























Prasad Resort

















Hotel Sea Palace









Residential & Commercial together









































































































































Aerial views


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Districts across Bangladesh*

Narayanganj- a river port and an industrial centre









Jessore- gateway to Khulna city

















Khulna- the land of the Royal Bengal Tiger

















Moulvi Bazar- city of scenic hills









Bogra-the next emerging Bengali city









Tangail-a small centre of heritage


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Great Buildings!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Metro Chittagong*


----------



## khalek (Feb 10, 2007)

From Metro Dhaka... Photos by Tmac


----------

